# Ironman (2008)



## genisis2 (Oct 2, 2006)

http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=236219&GT1=7701

Title says it all. Thought Ild post this even though I was never an Ironman fan. Others might have a keen interest in this.


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Oct 2, 2006)

The last I had heard, and this was quite awhile ago, was that it was going to be Tom Cruise. So for me this is great news. 

I like RDJr and I think he could do a really good job. Im more concerned about Jon Favreau directing....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 2, 2006)

Trey Greyjoy said:
			
		

> The last I had heard, and this was quite awhile ago, was that it was going to be Tom Cruise. So for me this is great news.
> 
> I like RDJr and I think he could do a really good job. Im more concerned about Jon Favreau directing....


 
Ditto.
I saw RDJr in Kiss Kiss Bang Bang which reminded me what a great actor he can be if he stays off the sauce & pills.
Here's hoping.


----------



## steve12553 (Oct 2, 2006)

He's a very capable actor with a very screwy personal life. That's why I hate knowing anything about actor's private lives. I rather know them by their work.


----------



## genisis2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

>


 
LOL. Why so shocked? Its not like you need someone muscular to ply Ironman as say a superman or a batman and I agree with the others who responded  I think he really is a good actor.


----------



## tiny99 (Oct 7, 2006)

I was quite surprised too...I know he's a very capable actor...(see "Black and White"), but I never really thought of him as "Iron man"....time will tell.....I guess.


----------



## erratikmind (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow who would have ever thought him lol


----------



## Aniri (Apr 15, 2008)

*So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I know I am!  I think Robert Downey Jr. was a great pick for the lead


----------



## BookStop (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

YOu now, I kind of am. After X-men 3 and Spidey 3 I vowed to be off the super hero movie for years and years, but Robert Downey Jr is a guilty pleasure of mine to watch, and the previews look so darned good. I'm going to see as soon as its available.


----------



## Urien (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I'm about as excited as a Halloween pumpkin at the prospect of yet another big production super hero story.

But one lives in hope.


----------



## Aniri (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Awww...why such bummers here about super hero movies?  I love the X-Men movies!  What about Hellboy?  That was good too!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Speaking as a long time Super fan, I have to admit that Iron Man is not one of my favourite characters - but even I find the excitement levels rising. Good casting and a great trailer!

I've thought that the last few superhero movies have not been quite as good as they could have been, but this looks the reakl deal again!


----------



## Aniri (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Yay!  Perpetual Man to the rescue!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*



Aniri said:


> Yay! Perpetual Man to the rescue!


 
Gosh, now I feel like a superhero!


----------



## Urien (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Hellboy? Yep agree, good fun...

Daredevil, X Men 3, Hulk, Electra, Fantastic Four, Spiderman 3, ghost rider, Superman, all vary (imo) from dreary tosh and childish drivel to overreaching, sixth form angst driven torpor fests.

But that's just me exaggerating for effect.


----------



## Aniri (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*



Perpetual Man said:


> Gosh, now I feel like a superhero!


 
 Cool!  Just don't go sewin' a big "P" on your shirts...it's liable to be misconstrued.


----------



## Aniri (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*



andrew.v.spencer said:


> Hellboy? Yep agree, good fun...
> 
> Daredevil, X Men 3, Hulk, Electra, Fantastic Four, Spiderman 3, ghost rider, Superman, all vary (imo) from dreary tosh and childish drivel to overreaching, sixth form angst driven torpor fests.
> 
> But that's just me exaggerating for effect.


 
I hear you, Andrew.  I did not care for Daredevil, Hulk, or Electra.  

Out of curiousity, which super hero would you all like to see brought to the big screen?


----------



## Urien (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

As a kid I always liked Dr Strange, less thumping and blowing up, more thinking. I was always a fan of the Fantastic Four... the films murdered them.*sobs*


----------



## Aniri (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Mmmm...me too.  I love Ben Grim--I collect anyTHING related to him


----------



## Quokka (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I'm definitely curious about Iron Man, the trailers look great and Robert Downey Jr seems like a perfect choice for the lead role. I thought the first Fantastic Four wasn't all bad but the second one just died. It's funny they've all  said with the sequels that "now the origins story is out the way we can..." and then go on to say how much better they'll be but in most cases they've gone downhill pretty quickly. Looks to be another big year for superheroes with Hellboy2 and The Dark Knight on the way.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I have to admit Iron man was never a favorite of mine and I havn't heard alot about this movie until last night on tv there was an interview with Robert Downey Jnr and a few clips from the movie.  
I have been a little disappointed with some of the recent SuperHero movies, there just seems to be a few to many.  I may wait until a few reviews from fellow chrons come in!


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*



andrew.v.spencer said:


> As a kid I always liked Dr Strange, less thumping and blowing up, more thinking. I was always a fan of the Fantastic Four... the films murdered them.*sobs*


 
There is an animated movie of Doctor Strange. It's fairly average (but being average puts it above many other superhero flicks).

I live in hope for Iron Man but reserve judgement until seen.


----------



## clovis-man (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Looks like it might be fun. I appreciate it when such films don't take themselves too seriously. This one seems like it might be that way, ala *Hellboy*. That would be a good thing.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I'll add my two cents to the 'excited' pile. Is that a mixed metaphor?


----------



## dekket (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Excited.  Hopefully it is good.


----------



## Aniri (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Ahhhh!  I'll be attending the Comic Con this weekend in NYC   Hellboy will be there   I wonder how many folks will be dressed as Iron Man?


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I cannot wait for Iron Man, will def be going to see that asap!


----------



## Talysia (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Being a Marvel fan, I'll be interested to see how Iron Man turns out.


----------



## zoran (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

From my point of view, Marvel usually sucks. But this one is going to have good soundtrack, if nothing else.


----------



## Grimward (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Dr. Strange was great, and had some of the best villians.  Almost put my hands on a copy of his premiere in *Strange Tales*, but the seller changed his mind at the last minute.

While I don't have the _*Tales to Astonish*_ issue that Iron Man premiered in either, I do have _*Iron Man #1*_, and old shell head has also always been a favorite of mine.  I thought the movies varied (First X-Men was great, the Hulk absolutely stunk), so I'd like this one not to stink (the trailer _*IS*_ promising...).


----------



## Steve Jordan (May 2, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Personally, I wouldn't have cast Downey for Tony Stark... I always saw him as a sort of swarthy latin-lover type.  But Downey's good, and I'm certainly not holding that against them.  I'm trying to figure out how soon I can drag my wife down to see it, without risking the teeny-bopper crowds that usually keep us away from premiere weeks.


----------



## Stone (May 2, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Agree with you on that one Steve.  No chance the wife will go along but the avoidance of the "teenyboppers" is high on the list of priorities, while still trying to see it this weekend


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 3, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Honestly, I'm a little burnt out on comic book/super hero movies. The only one I am looking forward too is Batman, other than that I would like to skip the rest, but since my husband is a fan, I will probably be roped into watching Ironman.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 3, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I saw it a couple of days ago.

Pretty great! Graphics were awesome, Downing was great, and the last line of the movie is classic.


----------



## murphy (May 3, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Robert Downey looked quite buff in the trailer that I saw. I haven't read a comic book in years, but I do enjoy the occasional superhero movie and this looks like one I would like.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 3, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Best superhero movie since Spiderman.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 3, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I watched this last night and I really enjoyed it. Downey was great as Tony Stark; despite being annoyingly arrogant at the beginning, you couldn't help but like him still. The action bits were great, but it wasn't smashing and crashing all the way through -- there were a lot of slower bits which were equally as good. And although I expected the end, it was still awesome when it was said. 

I've watched quite a few of the superhero films that are being thrown out lately (Spiderman, Fantastic Four etc) and this was definitely one of my favourites.

And I re-he-he-heally want power armour!


----------



## Dave (May 3, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I'm not a huge superhero fan, but this one was worth seeing. 

Don't have much to add, but Gwenth Paltrow seemed to have some difficulty with her heels. 


Stone said:


> ...avoidance of the "teenyboppers" is high on the list of priorities, while still trying to see it this weekend


It is a long time since I've seen a film on a Saturday afternoon since I work most Saturdays. I generally go mid-week and have the cinema to myself, or on a Sunday or else evenings. There were "teenyboppers" talking loudly at the back, and even a baby crying at one point. I'll certainly avoid going on a Saturday again if that is usual. The staff didn't seem to care much either.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 4, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Admittedly I am just out of my teenybopper years, but the worst is when they kick your chair, or put their feet up on it.


----------



## Rothgar (May 4, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I saw it yesterday with an old friend.  We loved it.  They did a very good job on the movie.  I think that a good part of the success was that they kept to a rather simple story and they kept it centered on Tony Stark.  Hopefully the next Hulk movie, and The Dark Knight are of the same caliber.


----------



## sanityassassin (May 4, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I'm just back from watching it, I was a little aprehensive about it as Iron Man was one of my favorite superheroes and I thought they would not do it justice, but thankfully I was proved wrong a good film well made, I wasn't sure about Robert Downey Jr either but he played the part well, a good balance of humour and series moments and enjoyed Stan Lee's spot in the film. One of the best hero films made so far, I hope the enevitable sequels are to the same high standard.


----------



## socialcrawl (May 6, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I saw it this weekend and It was soo good! I highly recommend it to everyone.


----------



## zoran (May 11, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I've seen the movie.

If you are able to ignore all stupid things (walking in first armor suit in the middle of fire without catching heat, falling from sky without being injured, smashing the wall without protection of the armour during the experiments - and having no consequences and so on, and so on...) the film might be fun.

Taking in consideration how rest of marvel hero based movies horribly suck, this is an improvement.

I think this is an ok movie for kids up to 15 years.

And music is cool.


----------



## biodroid (May 12, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

This is not an "improvement" this is probably one of the best comic book movies made next to the X-men trilogy and the new Batman (Superman could be a bit more action packed)! This is what comic book movies should be like not those soppy Ang Lee Hulk efforts. This movie is for all ages not only for teenagers, it was funny and witty without being cheesy and the humour fitted in spot on. The action was brilliant and the SFX was top notch, at some point I really thought that there was a guy walking in that suit for real. The story was generic to a point but everything else in the movie distracted you form it. 

I do highly recommend this movie, you will not be dissappointed, (I heard its already broken the $200mil mark and its what, week 2 only?)


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 12, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Just saw it too, I want me one of them suits!

Excellent effects, excellent casting/acting. Storyline - best not to think hard about any of it - but Old Shell Head was _soooooooooo damn cool_ I could forgive a multitude of plot holes.

A very entertaining film for grownups as well as teenagers. Big heap fun.


----------



## Richard Kylea (May 13, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I saw this movie this past weekend and i gotta admit that it surpassed all expectations - its engaging from start to finish, has a great cast, fair enough the storyline could be improved but you wouldnt really notice with effects and thrills this exciting.

Did anyone catch the Nick Fury cameo by Samuel L Jackson at the end of the credits?


----------



## Steve Jordan (May 13, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*



Richard Kylea said:


> Did anyone catch the Nick Fury cameo by Samuel L Jackson at the end of the credits?



I did (and only about 8 others who waited out the credits for it)... pretty cool.  Marvel has already announced that they intend to do an _Avengers_ movie in, I think, 2012 (after doing _Captain America_ and _Thor_, apparently).

I also found the only thing too incredible to believe (even for a superhero movie!) was some of the impacts/landings, controlled and uncontrolled... no one could have survived those!  Other than that, great stuff!  I really liked this movie, and I thought they did a great job capturing the character of Tony Stark (from the original origins).  The very ending surprised me, but I can see how it could still work, especially in light of future movies.  Highly recommend this one.


----------



## Connavar (May 13, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Heh i hate credit thing, everyone at the premiere left at the same time.

Stupid marvel movies with after the credits gimmick....


About the movie we enjoyed it so much that me and several of my siblings that we cant wait for the sequal already.

That doesnt happen often with how rarely any of us go the cinema these days.

We rent euro,asian movies instead of Asthon Kutcher crap cinema..


----------



## GoodyGoody (May 13, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I caught the credits, was only literally 30 seconds bonus footage though. Could be a set up to who participates in the sequel. 

What are peoples thoughts of Samuel L Jackson as Nick Fury?


----------



## Connavar (May 13, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Nothing new if you have read marvel comics in the last 8,9 years


----------



## Steve Jordan (May 13, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

If you're referring to the _Ultimates_ series... yes, the Jackson version of Fury has been around for awhile.  Certainly different from the original character's World War II roots, but then, I always had a hard time accepting the WWII Sarge as head of SHIELD anyway.  Besides, if he was still that character, he'd probably be in a wheelchair now... or he could use his own movie to explain why he's still so strong and vital after all these years!

Myself, I'm okay with it.


----------



## Connavar (May 13, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*



Steve Jordan said:


> If you're referring to the _Ultimates_ series... yes, the Jackson version of Fury has been around for awhile. Certainly different from the original character's World War II roots, but then, I always had a hard time accepting the WWII Sarge as head of SHIELD anyway. Besides, if he was still that character, he'd probably be in a wheelchair now... or he could use his own movie to explain why he's still so strong and vital after all these years!
> 
> Myself, I'm okay with it.


 
I dont really care about any of the mainstream Fury's, my favorit Fury is the old gritty cold warrior from Max Punisher.

It there was a series about old,gritty Fury like that one by Ennis i would love it


----------



## Steve Jordan (May 14, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*



Connavar said:


> Heh i hate credit thing, everyone at the premiere left at the same time.



If anything, I would have run that Nick Fury footage just after the early closing credits running over the Iron Man suit schematics.  But the look of that (as well as Tony Stark's last sentence in the movie proper, I thought) had the look of 13th hour additions, so it's no wonder that it was stuck on at the very end of the credits.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 15, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I loved Stark's last sentence in the movie proper, but it seems no-one else did.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 16, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I liked it, HJ -- I was expecting it, but it was still awesome when it was said, especially as the last line in the film. Made it all that more dramatic.


----------



## digs (May 16, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

This movie exceeded my expectations - in fact I'd have to say that it's my favourite superhero movie, which surprised me, because I've never really followed Iron Man at all before.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 16, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Well, as I said before I wasn't really looking forward to this movie (getting tired of all the comic book/superhero movies) but my husband really wanted to see it. We are going tonight, so hopefully it will be as good as you all say it is.


----------



## Steve Jordan (May 16, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*



digs said:


> This movie exceeded my expectations - in fact I'd have to say that it's my favourite superhero movie, which surprised me, because I've never really followed Iron Man at all before.



I have, on and off... the appeal of Iron Man to me was, like Batman, that this was an ordinary man who used his natural strengths (in his case, his engineering intellect) to rise above the crowd.  He was pseudo-believable... at least, a lot more than humanoid beings from the planet Krypton, etc.

I thought the movie stayed grounded in just that way, too... rooted in real humans' real problems, not in elaborate plots and villians with freak accident-based superpowers.


----------



## Lioness (May 17, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

I went and saw it today, and I really liked it. It's not my normal genre of movie, but I'm glad my boyfriend talked me in to seeing it.

Also, never mind the teenybopper crowds (besides the fact that we were part of it), there were really really little kids there - kids that were 4+, the majority of the people there were about 8 though.
Either their parents don't read the classification, or just don't care that their child is exposed to lots of violence at a young age.

What was the last line? I forgot. I usually live in the moment of the movie and can't remember anything from it after unless it was extremely funny.


----------



## Delvo (May 17, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

The last line was "I am Iron Man". It's also a prominent line, maybe the first line, in a Black Sabbath song, the signature guitar chords of which were played right after he said it. But the song by Black Sabbath is about a completely separate character, someone whose body was "turned to steel" by a "great magnetic field" during an attempt to time travel, and who engages in a vengeful massacre at the end of the song because he's angry about society rejecting him.

It also creates problems for sequels after that secret's out...


----------



## Connavar (May 17, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Nah it isnt a problem.

In current Iron Man comic stories.  Stark is a powerful leader of the shield and everyone knows he is Iron Man after he denied it for decades.

It will interesting problems since the villains will target Stark directly cause of his superhero identity.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 19, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Well, we saw it and I was pleasantly surprised.  I thought Robert Downey Jr was really good. And I thought it was loads better than Spiderman. Though I am still a huge fan of Batman Begins.

But all in all, not too bad.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 22, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Spiderman is the best!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 23, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

For whatever reason I just wasn't that impressed with Spider man. Didn't think it was that great, and Toby Maguire kinda annoyed me.


----------



## murphy (May 23, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*



Hilarious Joke said:


> Spiderman is the best!


 
Eh.



Lady of Winterfell said:


> For whatever reason I just wasn't that impressed with Spider man. Didn't think it was that great, and Toby Maguire kinda annoyed me.


 
It didn't impress me at all.


----------



## Culhwch (May 24, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

_Spiderman _was alright but in live-action there is just something incredibly twee about him. And all those wall clinging shots that were so obviously camera tricks - I know, it's hard to get around, but still... 

_Iron Man_, on the other hand, was great, I thought. Someone mentioned the Batman correlation earlier - normal man using his natural gifts, oh, and inheritance, to fight evil. There's the appeal for me, too. And they got the look just right - I never once thought, 'Wow, that looks so fake/unlikely...' Seemless. And Robert Downey Jr rocks.

Had the teeny-bopper audience in with me, too, unfortunately. Really need to start seeing movies during school hours. One behind me insisted on providing a helpful commentary, such as, 'It's a tank!', when a tank appeared. I really should have thanked him, I'd have thought it was a pony otherwise.


----------



## Dark Gemini (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: So is everyone excited for Iron Man?*

Samuel L. Jackson isn't exactly a small time actor. He was in the movie (after the credits) for like a whole five minutes. Robert Downey Jr. will be briefly reprising his role as Tony Stark in the new Hulk movie. Captain America and Thor movies are already in the works. So obviously they mean to make an Avengers movie. Does anyone have, or know where I can find, info on it?


----------



## museatlantis (Apr 16, 2010)

A good film and some bits are funny. I love the Ironman suit looks awesome


----------

